# Things to do (Loch Lomond)



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm having a week at Cameron House, Loch Lomond next week and trying to get a few ideas of things to do locally. My dad is originally from that area so has given me a few pointers but if anybody knows of interesting places to visit and nice drives within an hour or so it would be very handy.

Thanks for any input

Stuart :thumb:


----------



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

roads to oban! Best driving roads around there i think

Just my opinion though


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

arrochar is nice


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Get yourself some of this:










and get torn right into it!

(I am scottish so can fully endorse this approach).


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> and get torn right into it!
> 
> (I am scottish so can fully endorse this approach).


Kinda loosing your way!!

its "get right in aboot it"


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Take a right good batter up the A82 to Glencoe, it is my place of dreams:thumb:
Tell me what speed you pass the ski centre at and we can compare, although mebbe not on an open forum :doublesho


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I used to work at that hotel nice, plush rooms.

What you into?
-Loch Lomond shores is alright - aquarium in there if you so like.
-Got Balloch park is a decent walk, go down to the maid of the loch
-The trossachs national park is nearby
-How about some golf?
-Spa day in the hotel
-Decent Gym

Pubs and clubs aren't the best, pretty rough at times. Eating isn't great but its alright best option is probably lascarpeta though Cucina is alright too.


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks like that's a few steps up from Irn-Bru , Should make an interesting evening with the gf


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm in a 1litre easy jet special mate - 60mph and I'll be happy lol


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

If its with the GF then the hotel is probably the best from the evening on, however I've grown tired of Balloch nightlife having been doing it for 6 years every week lol. however you'll leave with an **** like the Japanese flag once you've paid for a few rounds of drink as they bend you rihgt over when you pay!


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Spoony,

We're in one of the lodges which are meant to be quite nice.
Lomond Shores is on the list
Defo do some walking and days out - Been up there a few times a while back and wow the scenery is pretty stunning, don't do much fitness work so the gym and pool is high up on the agenda. Been told that the hotel restaurants although very nice are also not nice on the wallet, plus I'd prefer to go out and try local restaurants (Balloch Hotel I think was one)


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Do you work for the Scottish Tourism office Spoony?? lol


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in a 1litre easy jet special mate - 60mph and I'll be happy lol 

Pity, there's some fine drivin to be had thereabouts.
Like Stuart says, prepare to have your trousers taken down over the prices:doublesho


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Lol I do not. What Lodge number do you know? I worked in them for 5 years supervising the cleaners. I know I fair chunk of the cleaning staff in there. Nice enough now most have been refurbed, though I think I prefer the hotel!

I forgot about that, Balloch House Hotel isn't far and its decent food and you can sit and chill with a few drinks. Down past the Duck Bay Marina is alright too. And I suppose if it's nice you could take a trip to Luss.

Oh and hotel food isn't worth the money, though I'm a tight git but it was 8.95 for a sandwhich. Had bottles of wine in the room, £14 if you drank it!!!!!


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd better make sure the gf visits the cash machine prior to setting off. I think I'm in no.49 towards the top of the hill which takes in a great view. I've stayed in the hotel after a wedding before yeah it's a lovely place so hopefully the lodges are the same. I do remember ordering a toasted sandwich at 2am in the hotel, luckily I wasn't paying.
My dads cousins son (I think) works at the marina in Cameron House so maybe a cruise on the loch would be very nice.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Stayed at cameron house for a night with the GF. It was great, though IIRC not the cheapest for drinks at the bar. Walks in surrounding areas would be good if your into that and the weather is nice. 

Have fun anyway whatever you choose to do. 

Ally


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ah yeah, stayed in it myself before. 47 and 49 IIRC are the best views nice and high up over the Loch, followed by 87, the 70s and maybe 43 and 44. There's no room service at the lodges as they are self catering which will ease costs anyways.


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Catch the little ferry from Balmaha to Inchcailloch.

Inchcailloch is an island with a couple of footpaths around it and a good view. Its also got an ancient graveyard, a beach and campsite where is pretty cool to stay it if you're into that


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

kenny wilson said:


> Take a right good batter up the A82 to Glencoe, it is my place of dreams:thumb:


Heading up the A82 tomorrow for an over night in Glencoe. I'm looking forward to the drive!


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

> Heading up the A82 tomorrow for an over night in Glencoe. I'm looking forward to the drive!


The A82 is the best road I've ever driven.

I've been upto Rockness festival for 3 years running, and the first 2 years, we joined the A82 just outside Glasgow and followed it all the way to Inverness. I dont know which bit you mean when you mention the road to Glencoe, but I've driven pretty much the full length of it.

The views are absolutely stunning, but the driving is even better.

Last year made the mistake of taking the A9 to get there sooner, got caught speeding, and it took as long anyway.

Cant wait till summertime to drive that road again!

Ryan


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

The A9 is a toilet, it's barely a means to an end, dangerous, a dreadful mix of agricultural and high speed traffic, and full of license threatening booby traps. 
As much as I know the A82 all too well and know where and when it's safe to overtake caravans etc, it's still a howling disgrace that this is a major A road to the highlands that has had 'temporary' traffic lights for 20+ years! 
If you really want to enjoy good driving roads, get yourself over to Skye:thumb:

Now we're talkin!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

kenny wilson said:


> If you really want to enjoy good driving roads, get yourself over to Skye:thumb:
> 
> Now we're talkin!


Skye is pretty good, I did the 'north loop' so to speak from Potree to Uig and back last year and it is a stunning drive.

I would say the best driving road I came across on Skye was the A87 from Broadford to Portree.


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

> The A9 is a toilet, it's barely a means to an end, dangerous, a dreadful mix of agricultural and high speed traffic, and full of license threatening booby traps.
> As much as I know the A82 all too well and know where and when it's safe to overtake caravans etc, it's still a howling disgrace that this is a major A road to the highlands that has had 'temporary' traffic lights for 20+ years!
> If you really want to enjoy good driving roads, get yourself over to Skye


I may be wrong but do different companies hold the contract for the upkeep of different roads in Scotland? I remember going past signs saying something along the lines of "Amey Highways are responsible for this road", and different roads had the name of different companies on them.

As far as I could see, the temp lights were all running repairs, patching up the road and keeping it silky smooth. You want to think yourself lucky, the only roads I could compare the a82 too would be some of the Peninne passes down here, which don't receive any maintenance whatsoever, and are bumpy as anything and littered with potholes.

Also, the lights seemed to group up all the slow(er) moving traffic into bunches, once you got past them, it was plain sailing for 10 miles or so to the next set.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Kenny talks sense...

I'm from Stornoway but study in Glasgow, so have driven both roads a fair number of times. The A9 is a disgrace, really should just dual-carriageway the entire damned thing. And leave the A82 for us lot that enjoy driving :thumb:

Although, thanks to the blizzards, both roads were crap when I was travelling for Christmas...300 miles in snow, in the dark, sucks no matter how good the roads are normally :lol: 

But yeah, Skye is epic. Fairly set on building my house there, I like it that much. Great roads, stunning scenery, and all the best bit of living on an island (which I'm used to) with none of the drawbacks thanks to the Skye Bridge


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

if your looking for things to do you may want to look at:

a drive to inverary then a walk round the old jail,

if you going to loch lomond shores and its on a weekend u may get lucky theres a farmers market/continental market every second sunday which sells no bad local foods etc ( pricey tho!)

dumbarton castle is worth a walk round and you get a good view from top ( mega windy tho!)

if ur into boats the denny tank museum is in dumbarton, if your into that sorta thing.

If u go to balmaha you will pass through a place called gartocharn, theres a restaurant in the middle which is nice and quite reasonable.

Best restaurant in alloch for the money idc say is the stables, the steak pie is the dugs danglies!

A walk round balloch park/castle never goes far wrong.

If you go up A82 to tarbet theres a wee company does cheap boat tours on the loch to rob roys cave etc.

Theres a glass blowing museum in luss during the day.

If your wanting a good drive the glen douglas road and glen fruin road offer good views especialy if you park near the top and walk up higher!

Thats about all i can think of off the top of my head hope u find something there!

HTH

mick :thumb:


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Guys,

Thanks very much for all the info - It's given me a lot to search for on the internet and will make the holiday much more interesting rather than wandering around and missing the good attractions. I'm also thinking of a trip out to Glasgow, taking the train from Balloch which would make it easier than driving in a city that I don't know. I know it's a bit touristy but was gonna look at a city bus tour as I've never seen the city properly and thought that would be the best way of doing it.
Keep the thoughts coming cus it should make the week a lot more interesting.
Would also be interested in a stadium tour (Ibrox) 

Cheers for the info,
Stuart


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

stuart5760 said:


> I know it's a bit touristy but was gonna look at a city bus tour as I've never seen the city properly and thought that would be the best way of doing it.
> Keep the thoughts coming cus it should make the week a lot more interesting.
> Would also be interested in a stadium tour (Ibrox)
> 
> ...


Hi Stuart

Love Glasgow - studied there back in the '80's - Still enjoy the atmosphere (live 30 mins drive away now)

Hot water bottles would be a must if you go on an open bus tour!

And if you visit Ibrox, be careful what you say......

I heard of someone who picked up a team shirt from one of the merchandise stands and asked - "do you have this in green". They were never seen again


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> Get yourself some of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Quality mate, you ain't lived unless you have tasted the Monks Finest.


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

kennethsross said:


> Hi Stuart
> 
> Love Glasgow - studied there back in the '80's - Still enjoy the atmosphere (live 30 mins drive away now)
> 
> ...


One England shirt unpacked :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Ah yeah, stayed in it myself before. 47 and 49 IIRC are the best views nice and high up over the Loch, followed by 87, the 70s and maybe 43 and 44.


:doublesho


----------

